# IDE Geräte nicht erkannt



## ts230 (1. Juli 2007)

Habe ein Alten PC Mit INTEL pentium 1 66MHz bustakt und 32 MB SDR-Arbeitsspeicher.;-) HDD hat ist  30 GB und DVD laufwerk.Als ich neulich Ubuntu installieren wolte ,Hat das BIOS Die HDD und das CD laufwerk nicht erkannt. Weiß Jemand aushilfe?Danke für antworten im voraus.


Ist mir ausversehen in die falsche katigory gerutscht Gehört in Hardware;war Ja mei erster beitrag!!;-);-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## soyo (2. Juli 2007)

Was für eine Art von Kabel verwendest du denn?  Vielleicht hilft ein BIOS-Update auch auf die Sprünge.


----------



## ts230 (2. Juli 2007)

ich benutze IDE kabel mit 40-pin ,nicht die in dem einen  pin  plastik drinn ist(ALSO 39-POL)
.


----------

